# Session rates in LA



## bdr (Mar 15, 2010)

I'd really appreciate it if some of you could PM me with an idea of rates for 3 hours sessions in LA, self financed album.

Thanks!


----------



## nikolas (Mar 16, 2010)

Not sure if this applies, but each insturment is 'priced' similarly from the performers, or whatever organisation is out there? I mean a pianist gets the same as the drummer, as the violonist? (I guess the bassist would settle for a slice of pizza, but anyways! :D:D)


----------



## mf (Mar 16, 2010)

Different rates for playing different instruments? I don't see why should the pianist get paid less than the bassist. Maybe because he doesn't bring his own instrument? Or because the bass is a heavy instrument? I think different rates apply to singers though, or at least they get paid more in royalties.

To the OP, this might be of help: http://www.promusic47.org/wage2/wageSR.htm


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Mar 16, 2010)

I can tell you that studio vocalists can get 500 for just 15min.

That's what they are paid for...speed and accuracy.


----------



## mf (Mar 16, 2010)

You mean they do it right without much rehearsal, yes? Well, that apply all pro musicians, regardless of the instrument. I think singers are paid more because good singers are harder to find than (say) good pianists. Everybody has a voice, but, paradoxically, the (good) singing voice is one of the rarest instruments on Earth.


----------



## stonzthro (Mar 16, 2010)

Even more so if they can actually read (that goes for guitarists too).


----------



## JJP (Mar 16, 2010)

The link to the Local 47 sound recording rates page ò¤c   ÉD¤c   ÉD¤c   ÉD¤c   ÉD¤c   ÉD¤c   ÉD¤c   ÉD¤c   ÉD¤c   ÉD	¤c   ÉD
¤c   ÉD¤c   ÉD¤c   ÉD ¤c   ÉD¤c   ÉD¤d   ÉD¤d   ÉD¤d   ÉD¤d   ÉD¤d   ÉD¤d   ÉD¤d   ÉD¤d   ÉD¤d   ÉD¤d   ÉD¤d   ÉD


----------



## bdr (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks for the info all, got a few PMs also. Maybe should have clarified, only looking at rhythm section players for a pop rock record. Some people have asked to be paid by the song, whereas I'd prefer to pay per session as I'm quite organised and can get through stuff pretty quick.


----------



## JohnG (Mar 17, 2010)

either way, I'd urge you to take JJP's advice and speak with a contractor. The rules are fiendishly complicated, and rates vary tremendously depending on how many players, what you will do with the recordings, and so on.

Plus there's cartage and all that stuff to think about with drummers and electric guitar / bass.


----------

